# ?

## kommdire

-  
1.   
2.   
  ?

----------

1  2 .
      ,    .   .

----------


## kommdire

> 1  2 .
>       ,    .   .


 ,        .
 ,             -    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,        .


       -      ))

----------

> -      ))


 . 
     -     .

 ...

----------


## kommdire

,                 .
    . 
          .
-------
            ,          ,              ,       -         .
        .     ,     ,     ..

----------

)

----------


## kommdire

> )


 ,  ,        .
    -    -,                "",           .
       ,    .

----------

!    ...
   - ,     ,  ,   .
 -   ,    ,   .
  ,    ,   !

P.S.           ...
  ...

----------


## Stanforeva

,         ,

----------

> -  
> 1.   
> 2.   
>   ?


  ,     .

 ,   ,     (  ,   , ,       ).

     .

----------


## vdo

-  . 
     ,     ,        .
     - // ,  - /  ,       .  - ,   ,      .       ,        .
       - ,                 ,    ,   .  .

----------


## .

> .


-... -          :Smilie:

----------

> -... -


     .        ))))       ,        .     ,      .

----------

""  ,          .

----------


## .

> .


       -   **   . 




> ""  ,          .


 ,       :Wink:

----------

,       .

----------


## .

.     ,       :Wink:      ,   .

----------

.          ?

----------

,       ?      ?

----------


## .

> .


 .       ,      :Smilie: 




> ,       ?


 .  -       .

----------

,     ,    ,   .   ,   ,  .               , ,  .  -  ,  ,  ,   .

----------


## .

**, , , ,   "  "      .  ,               :Smilie:

----------

.          .   ,           ,   15 -  .  ,  ,  4   .     4      ,      1   1 .     ,       .  ,    . ,       ,      )))   )))          ,  ,  .

----------


## .

> .


  ,    ,     ?




> ,  ,  4   .


  :Smilie:              .  -   .    , ?      .

----------

> ,    ,     ?


  ,       . 




> 


  ,      ,          .




> .  -   .    , ?      .


 ,  ,       ,          ,            . ,       ))))).

 ,      ,     .    ?    .  .

   ,     ,   .

----------


## .

> ,      ,


,     . ,  ,    ,    ,    ...     .      .      "",        .    ,   .




> ,      ,     .


    -?     ,     ,       ,    .
   . ,            ,           :Smilie:          . 




> ,     ,   .


 ,   ...

----------


## vdo

> ,     ,       ,    .


     .

           ,        ,    .

----------


## vdo

.            . 

   ,   IT-,   .    ,   4 ,       .       ,       -           .           ,    IT-   .       ,    4  10.       (      ..),       ,     .      ,         ,   .        .

----------

> ,         ,


,      ,         ,    .

----------

> ,   ,     (  ,   , ,       ).


  ?   ?  , ,  ,       ,       :Smilie: .

----------

,    ,    .     ,    .     ,   .

----------


## valya_bord

.

----------


## 78



----------


## titova-tlt

> .        ))))       ,        .     ,      .


  -..  " "  "  "  -     .       ...   .          .       . 

   -...         300   ,     )))       -     ,      ,   , ..     50-100     ,       ,     -        ""    -  ""         "    "

----------

,

----------


## AendM

> .        ))))       ,        .     ,      .


      )))   ,    .  ....            ))

----------


## AendM

> ,


                  .. (   ,,)

----------

*AendM*, ,   ,  ,  10   .     .
   40 ..,     20 ..
    ,   ,  .

----------


## AendM

> *AendM*, ,   ,  ,  10   .     .
>    40 ..,     20 ..
>     ,   ,  .


      20?))      )) 10    2    (  9      -        10.)    -   (          )       -     / -   ,            (      20  10   ).   10       10.000    /   .               . (      .   50.000        +++                 ) -       ))      "   2000     10      (  )    25 (     50).            ,       120.000   )))        ))           "   50     20"...  .

----------

*AendM*,   ,     -   ..

   20 ..   ,         ..
    20 ..

----------


## 043

,  ,    :    -    500 .   . ,   ,    ,       )))    ,    ,     ,       .             .        .     -             ,   .              .  ,,  ,       , ,      .        .
    :      ,     .        (    50),      ,       .    ,        ,  ,    .    ,   ,  .
           (       :Smilie: )    :      ,  "/   /   /      .."             ,  -    (     )

----------


## nivet

,        -

----------

> *AendM*,   ,     -   ..
> 
>    20 ..   ,         ..
>     20 ..


         100%.      ,  -,   ,   --.       ,    ,    ,  ..               . 

-  ...

----------

,         .       : 
  (   )
-      ,      -  
-        
- 
-    (     )
 ..
           ,       -,  ,  ,      -     ,   ,   ,

----------


## .

> ,


      ,        ?  ,     ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

,     ,        ""     .
        (   50.        20.).  -  .      - ,   50,     8    .        ,         10%  20., .. 2.    , ..         .         8   ,   25  , .. 20   . -  ,         .
    ,      .     ,      "" .
 ,      .

----------


## vviktor333

> ,     ,        ""     .


,      ,  -    .           (     ),          /,      ,       . +        ,     .   ,          .

  ,          .     .     ,   .   ,     .    .       ,        .      ..   -     !           ,   ,     - "    ,    ,      -   ". :Wow:     ,       /  .        - "  ,    ".        ,       .        .

----------


## Nikost

> ,


     .
 ""    7- ,    10     ,      " ". :        ,   . ?      "" .       ,     ,       ,      ,       . ,   :  , , -,     ,   ...                ,      .     ,      - ,        "  -   ",      -,     ,    ,            . ,    ,  ,   -   -     .      ?  .   ,   ...  ,  :  -   -       ,      () ,         ,     .  -   -      ,     ,       ,  -     .
   :   ,   , ..     ,         , , 5      ,            50  ( )....

----------

> - ,   50,     8    .        ,         10%  20., .. 2.


    .        ,  ,  , , .    -     . ,      -  .

----------


## Nikost

> ,  ,  , ,


   .      .,     ,     ,  .       .

----------

*Nikost*,   - .     ?     20  ?

----------


## Nikost

**,  ...   ,      .

----------

*Nikost*,   ,     ,       .        ,   .     . -   .

----------


## vviktor333

> . -   .


    ,         ?        :Wow: ,

----------

*vviktor333*,     ..    .

----------


## Nikost

> 


,  ,     :   ,        , ./.,   .    -      **       .

----------

> 


  ))

----------


## Nikost

**,    -   ""  ...    -  ,     ...

----------

*Nikost*,  ,   ,   -   :No-no:

----------


## Nikost

> 


,      :Dash2:

----------


## Komapair0

,      " ".
    ,  ,   -,     ?

----------


## Katrina1317

. ,           .      :       ,    ,    .      -     .

----------

.      ,        .       ,           .     -,             .

----------


## Witov

.
      .          .
        ,         .      ,    .
        .  -.
-.    .    ,       .              . ,      60   ,      160   .
    402    ,     ,   ,   .       ,    ,       .    .
      100 ,   ,        .        .
      :   ,     ,     .       ,   ,     ,  .,      .       ,  ,  ..          .    ,         .      ,   .     .  ,            3-5        ?  20-30     .      .

1.        ,       -  -   2    .  2     - ""  "  ".
2.       ,              .      3        .  .    ,        .
     -   . :Big Grin:

----------


## _

, .     ?     .

----------


## .

,  .      .        ,

----------


## -

.             )))).      ,   ,      ,    , , .  .   , -    ?     ?!     ,   ,    ..  ..,  ,  ?   ,  ,           .   .  ,   .      ,    ,   ,     ..  ..,     .       (      () .      (  ,   ..   ,   , ),        (      !).      ,    .      ,     .    ,    ,        (   15 ),     .       .
   ,    ,   ,   ))).

----------

> ,    ,   ,     ..  ..


     .           ,    1     .    150  .          .    -  ,  1/10 ,   ,   ,  .





> , -    ?


   ,  ,   .    ,    , .  -     .       .    .   ,      .         1-1,5 ,  .   ,   . -     -    1,   ?       .      ...
   -  ,     -   ,  .    ,        ,      .

   ,   ,         .   ,

----------


## olga-osina

> ,  ,   .


   ?

----------

*olga-osina*,       .      (),    -     ?   .
, ,   ,     ,  2   .   .  , ,   .        -  ,  ,   .   ,  -.       .         ? ...
     ,   ,      .

----------


## olga-osina

.   ?

----------

,       .     ,     ,    
  .  ,  ,     .
 ,      .     ,  ,      .  ,              .

,   .  ,  .  -  .      "",     ,    .   -  ,  ,     .

     -     ,    ,   ?  2000     ?      ,  .    ,   .   ,  .        .    .      ,  .

----------

> ,    , .  -     .       .    .   ,      .         1-1,5 ,  .   ,   .


     ,  ,  , .   ,   ,    ,   ,     ( ,     ,    ,  /  ),    . -, , , ,       ,   ,    .   .         .      ,    ,   ,  ,   ,     .  ,    ,    ( ).    .       , 2-     ""  .     5-  .      .  ,  ,  . ,    .  ,   ,       .  ,   - -.          .  ,         ? , ,   .     ,  ,  ,       .          (   ),   .          . ,  ,   ,  .  ,      , ,     ? .  ,  .    ,   ( )  .    ,    -    ,  ,        ,   .  .    -  .             .  ,     . .     /-  ,    .   ,   . ,    ,      ,      ,     .      .      . ,  .

----------

**,       ,     ,   ,       
     ,      ,   ,        .      .

----------


## -

**, !!!

----------

> **,       ,     ,   ,       
>      ,      ,   ,        .      .


     ?   


> **


 ?!     ,          ,   .       ? -  .   .           ,   ,        ,     .   ,         -.            - .  ,  ,  ,      ,        .  -,   -      . .     ,  ,         .  . - ,  -    (  ,        ,      -).  2-,  .    5-  .   ,     , ,  ,    /,   .   ,   ,        ,       ,      ,   . ,    ,  ,   5-    .   ,   ,  , ,  .             ? -  .     ,(   ),     .        .  ,  ., , ,     ?  ,  ,    ?        ,         .  ,      .  , .       .     .  -   .   ? , . .  - ,  - .  ,  - ,   ,  , .     . ,   .  ,   !   .

----------

